# Guitar Pro 6 assistance?



## aWoodenShip (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm not entirely sure if this is where this question belongs, but I sure hope so. I recently got Guitar Pro 6 (yay 8 string support), and was looking for a specific function that I really find helpful. 

I'm a linux user and the popular linux tablature software, Tuxgitar, has a function that allows you to take the song and loop a specific measure or set of measures and slow them down and speed them up by increments. 

So basically I was wondering if anyone knows if this same function is possible with guitar pro software. I know that the f9 key brings up the option to loop the entire song at any speed, but I don't want the entire song, just practice a measure or two. Is there anyway to do this short of copy/pasting parts into a new tab and looping it?


----------



## theo (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm familiar with guitar pro 5.2, which has the exact function you've described, I can't imagine them removing it for 6


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 8, 2011)

theo said:


> I'm familiar with guitar pro 5.2, which has the exact function you've described, I can't imagine them removing it for 6



Can you tell me whereabouts in the menus is the option to select which measures are being looped?


----------



## theo (Sep 8, 2011)

outlined it in red for ya, if you click that you can choose to loop it or set the speed at percentages of full speed.


EDIT: "Guitar Pro 6 comes with a neat feature they call the "Speed Trainer." The speed trainer allows you play a song or any part of a song and loop it's playback." go to the help menu in gp6 and search speed trainer, it'll be in there for sure.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 8, 2011)

theo said:


> outlined it in red for ya, if you click that you can choose to loop it or set the speed at percentages of full speed.



Ah, I see. I figured out I have to highlight the measures I want looped, instead of the dropdown box with measure numbers in it from Tuxguitar. 
Thanks a ton for your help.


----------



## theo (Sep 8, 2011)

my pleasure


----------

